# Firefox startet imer "mehrmals"

## alex00

Wenn ich meinen Firefox2 starte so hüpft der Zeiger (Cursor) nachdem Firefox schon am Bildschirm ist weiter wild auf und ab...das dauert dann ca. 10 Sekunden. Es ist einfach nervig. Weiss wer von euch wie ich das wegbekomme?

----------

## UTgamer

Öffnet das System wirklich mehrere Firefoxfenster?

Ich denke du meinst, unter KDE sagt das hüpfende Maussymbol immer nur das ein Programm gestartet wurde aber nicht wie oft. Die Dauer für wielange das Maussymbol hüpft kann man selbst in den Einstellungen festlegen. Das Maussymbol sagt nur aus das etwas gestartet wurde und das Hüpfen ist für alle Nicht-KDE-Anwendungen gleich lang.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Das Maussymbol sagt nur aus das etwas gestartet wurde und das Hüpfen ist für alle Nicht-KDE-Anwendungen gleich lang.

 

das stimmt so nicht ganz, das "hüpfen" hört auf sobald das programm die rückmeldung gibt "hallo! ich bin hier und gestartet!"

vermutlich macht das firefox kein zweites mal wenns vorher schon gestartet war, ist bei bei dem opera genau so, dieser öffnet einen neuen tab und kein neues fenster, aber der hüpfer nervt noch 10 sekunden rum.

----------

## Necoro

Hmm -- dass der Cursor hüpft kann man doch bestimmt abschalten  :Wink: 

Außerdem glaube ich, dass u.a. das Flag startup-notification dafür zuständig ist, dass das jeweilige Programm dieses Feature unterstützt ... ist das denn für deinen firefox gesetzt?

----------

## alex00

Genau Firefox startet nur ein Fenster nur das Symbol hüpft weiter. Naja möchte es nicht abstellen da es bei anderen Programmen ja sehr nützlich ist....aber bei Firefox nervt es eben ab und zu.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Das hüpfen hab ich auch bei  Firefox 3.0.1

----------

## alex00

Hmm....also irgendwie muss sich das ja beseitigen lassen, oder? Keiner eine Idee?

----------

## Necoro

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Außerdem glaube ich, dass u.a. das Flag startup-notification dafür zuständig ist, dass das jeweilige Programm dieses Feature unterstützt ... ist das denn für deinen firefox gesetzt?

 

----------

## momonster

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Hmm....also irgendwie muss sich das ja beseitigen lassen, oder? Keiner eine Idee?

 

Im KDE-Menü-Editor beim Firefox-Eintrag den Haken bei Startrückmeldungen aktivieren rausnehmen.

Falls Du für den Firefox ein Piktogramm auf dem Desktop hast:

Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> Programm -> Erweiterte Optionen -> und wieder den Haken bei den Startrückmeldungen raus.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Ich hab gerade festgestellt dass das hüpfen nur bei der Binary ist!

Also: 

```
emerge -C mozilla-firefox-bin && emerge mozilla-firefox
```

----------

## alex00

Also bei mir macht das die nicht-binäre Version das auch....aber mit dem tipp von oben kann man das abstellen. Danke.

----------

